# schatthausen trialsession



## biketrialer (28. August 2005)

da ich seit 2 jahren nicht mehr in schatthausen war, muss jetzt mal eine schatthausensession angesetzt werden, würde den sa 10.9. vorschlagen...?
tommy &co. passt euch das?
ich hoffe stuggi ist auch am start....
toto


----------



## hopmonkey (28. August 2005)

Da mein fuß immernoch vom fersenbruch genest, werd ich wohl nich trialn, würd aber gernma zum filmen mitkommen, wenn die anderen stuggis auch hinfahren. Chris stellt evtl seine cam zur verfügung? Besser noch jemand mit weitwinkel? Hat sich beim ersten stuggiVid letzten sommer als optisch sehr günstig ergeben! Näher dran statt nur dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadara (28. August 2005)

10. dürfte bei mir auch passen. Habs ja auch nich allzu weit. Und Geld müsste bis dahin auch aufm Konto sein.


----------



## Schevron (29. August 2005)

ich bin auch dabei
sagt wann - ich bin da


----------



## ringo667 (29. August 2005)

Lust hätte ich natürlich auch, aber 10/11ter geht bei mir nicht...

Das WE davor oder danach wäre günstiger.


----------



## Kadara (29. August 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Das WE davor oder danach wäre günstiger.




Bist du dir da sicher, was das We danach angeht?


----------



## Scrat (29. August 2005)

Am Wochenende drauf ist WorldCup in Köln auf der IFMA - d.h., die meisten Schatthäuser, die sich hier im Forum tummeln, werden wohl dort sein...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (29. August 2005)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir da sicher, was das We danach angeht?


 
Jetzt wo du das erwähnst, natürlich nicht mehr so sehr.... 

Also dann würde es diesen Samstag o. Sonntag bei mir gehen, 
aber bevor man hier was festmacht sollten sich die Schatthäuser mal melden, wann es denn am besten passt!


----------



## Scrat (29. August 2005)

Also, nicht daß ich das hier torpedieren wollte, ich hätte auch Lust zu fahren, aber... dieses Wochenende ist WM in Livigno.

10./11. dürfte wohl das einzige wettkampffreie Wochenende im September sein...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Schevron (29. August 2005)

bei mir gehts wann immer ihr wollt. solange es im september is. ab dann nimmer immer sondern nur noch ev.

wir können es auch mal unter der woche machen. is wettkampftechnisch halt schwerer. und ev für sebo problematisch wegem schaffe. aber sonst denk ich müßte es bei den meisten von uns auch gehen. *bin mal so mutig und sag das mal so pauschal für alle*


----------



## ringo667 (29. August 2005)

...doch du wolltest das torpedoeren, das habe ich gleich gemerkt!!!! 

am 10ten kann ich halt nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spass wenn ihr fährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (31. August 2005)

landau is auch da (zumindest ich, den rest muss ich noch fragen)


----------



## biketrialer (31. August 2005)

jetzt fehlt nur noch ein statement von den schatthausen trialern........
erde an tommytrialer....bitte melden.....


----------



## Rocco (1. September 2005)

Wenn ich mir den Termin freihalten kann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Benzman22 (4. September 2005)

geht das jetzt klar am 10.9 oder wat?.............


----------



## biketrialer (4. September 2005)

es steht noch immer ein statement von tommytrialer und co. aus......ob das klar geht....
toto


----------



## trialbock (4. September 2005)

schatthausen !!!!!!`????????  

wo ist des??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (4. September 2005)

dann sollen sich die herren tommytrialer und co. doch mal äußern


----------



## Benzman22 (5. September 2005)

wäre schön wenn es jetzt endlich mal eine person aus schatthausen das wort ergreifen würde. wenn ihr schatthausener kein bock auf ne session habt, oder der termin sch...... ist könnt ihr euch ja melden und nich alles so unbeantwortet lassen. wir sind doch alle erwachsen und können darüber reden oder?
also wenn das jetzt klar gehen soll dann sagt jetzt bitte einer "ja", wenn nich "nein" 

gruß Bastian 

PS: (ihr müsst mich lieben ich bin 7 Jahre einen Hoffmann rahmen gefahren  )


----------



## biketrialer (5. September 2005)

ich denk ma das die aufm weltcup oder so sind bzw. waren,
"sebo dann sag du ma was......."
toto


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. September 2005)

bin grad heut nacht um zwei von der wm hwimgwkommen.
thomas müsste heut irgendwann eintrudeln.
naja wenn ihr kommen wollt dann solltet ihr des mitm thomas absprechen der hat da eher was zu sagen wie ich.
müsste aber eigentlich i.o. sein.

gruß sebo


----------



## Schevron (6. September 2005)

und ich sag die ganze zeit schon das ich auf jeden dabei bin.
und das wir uns aufm gelende verweilen - kann mir net vorstellen das da jemand was dagegen hat.


----------



## tommytrialer (6. September 2005)

so freunde der nacht...

war leider bei der wm. war aber so geil...jaaa maaaan

ja also am wochenende habe ich frei wir können samstag oder sonntag?
geht klar also uhrzeit ab 11 ja und kommen kann jeder.

problem wir müssen das am wochenende machen weil die wochenenden danach is sdm und wc etc.


also wer kommt? is 11 oke?


----------



## Schevron (6. September 2005)

erst mal : uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuui er lebt noch!!!!

ICH BIN DABEI, aber ich wiederhol mich da ja


----------



## biketrialer (6. September 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> so freunde der nacht...
> 
> war leider bei der wm. war aber so geil...jaaa maaaan
> 
> ...



da is ja tommylein......  
also gut ich bin für sonntag, werd so 13 uhr dann da so einlaufen.....
toto


----------



## Benzman22 (6. September 2005)

mir is wurscht..  samstag oder sonntag.

wäre nur schön wenn ihr euch bis spätestens freitag festlegen könntet (wegen der wochenendplanung und so....)

mfg Bastian


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. September 2005)

Ich wär für Samstag.

BTW: Max gehst du in Hofheim zur Berufsschule ? Hab heute deine Karre gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (6. September 2005)

OK dann kloppen wir das ma fest:

 SAMSTAG 10.9.  13 UHR SCHATTHAUSEN TREFFPUNKT: VEREINSHAUS 

P.S: egal bei welchem wetter  
toto


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. September 2005)

Muss ich ja nochma üben vorher. Bin ja lang net gefahren


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. September 2005)

@tobi:
nee, aba ich geh auf die MTS.


----------



## Rocco (6. September 2005)

Kann doch nicht kommen. Bin am Samstag im Felsenmeer...


----------



## tommytrialer (6. September 2005)

also samstag is gut da können wir bei ganz schlechten wetter auch in unseren unterstand

sonntag dürfen wir das leider nicht


----------



## Schevron (7. September 2005)

k, samstag. Aber warum jetzt denn erst um 13Uhr
oder sind ein paar von euch schon um 10 oder 11 Uhr da?
Ich kann auch früh(er).


----------



## biketrialer (7. September 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> k, samstag. Aber warum jetzt denn erst um 13Uhr
> oder sind ein paar von euch schon um 10 oder 11 Uhr da?
> Ich kann auch früh(er).




alder.........ahhhh weil es leute gibt die da noch schlafen......
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. September 2005)

@chef-ron:
 wieso denn so früh?
wir können doch den ganze nachmitag fahren.......bis zum abend......reciht doch locka flockig...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. September 2005)

Ich bin für Samstag 2Uhr. Muss ich am Freitag gar net pennen gehen, ist doch praktisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (7. September 2005)

achso ganz wichtig noch...bei uns ist helmpflicht jeder muss einen Helm tragen, sonst darf man bei uns nicht auf dem gelände fahren


----------



## Benzman22 (7. September 2005)

ok, SAMSTAG 13 uhr ich bin do


----------



## Schevron (7. September 2005)

also sieht so weit alles prima aus. Und auch die die schon mal bei uns waren können sich freuen - bei uns wird grade bißl umgebaut und neue sektionen entstehen. das wird bis samstag fertig. Ihr könnt euch also auf was freuen.

und wie thomas schon sagte - Helmpflicht


----------



## biketrialer (9. September 2005)

schei$e mir is was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen am samstag, könnten wir das nicht doch vielleicht auf sonntag verlegen?
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

mir egal


----------



## Schevron (9. September 2005)

entscheidet euch, bis morgen sollten wir es wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (9. September 2005)

entscheidet euch, bis morgen sollten wir es wissen 

genau.... mir is schnuppe


----------



## biketrialer (9. September 2005)

hey cool, dann lasst uns das auf sonntag 13 uhr  verschieben!!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. September 2005)

scheißße, ich kann nur am samstag.
sonntag geht nicht.
un nu?
Max


----------



## Schevron (9. September 2005)

samstag wär mir zwar lieber, aber ich kann an beiden tagen.

wenn wir uns net einigen können fahren wir einfach Sa uns So


----------



## Benzman22 (9. September 2005)

komm morgen, bin so zwischen 12 und 12,30 am clubhaus, hoffe dan ist auch jemand da  

gruß Bastian


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

meine mama macht um 12 uhr essen und ich kann erst um 12:30 am clubhaus sein

also dann machen wir 2 sessions morgen udn am sonnatg 

freu mich mädels


----------



## Benzman22 (9. September 2005)

wäre toll wenn deine mama ein buffet am clubhaus aufbauen würde, hab nämlich immer voll den hunger nach dem fahren


----------



## Flachzange 007 (9. September 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

wo ist den Schatthausen genau??? Würde auch gerne mal kommen und zeigen wo die Äpfel wachsen....


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

schatthausen ist ein ortsteil von wiesloch, postleitzahl 69168, wiesloch gehört zum rhein nackar kreis und die nächst größe stadt ist heidelberg.

anfahrtsskizze unter www.msc-schatthausen.de

ps bei uns wachsen große äpfel


----------



## Flachzange 007 (9. September 2005)

Ja dann muss ich mal sehen ob das was wird... Würde gerne mal sehen was bei euch so abfliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (9. September 2005)

hi tommy, du wie ist den das wetter bei euch so? bei uns hat es heute den ganzen tag fast geregnet! Wenn das wetter ok ist würden wir vielleicht auch mal hoch kommen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (9. September 2005)

Hallo war auch gerade bei euch in Freiburg in der Nähe,Wetter war nicht besonders.
Gruss Peter


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. September 2005)

ja heute hat es seit min. 2 wochen das erste mal geregnet...


----------



## Schevron (9. September 2005)

prima, ich bin dann auch so gegen 12.30 und 13.00 da.
ich werd euch schon finden wenn ihr schon oben seid 

freu mich, bis morgen.

ob ich Sonntag nochmal komm weiß ich noch net. mal schaun.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. September 2005)

wenn net gehts in den trainingsunterstand
(samstags)
auf freiburg, sattelt die hühner.

gruß sebo


----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> wo ist den Schatthausen genau??? Würde auch gerne mal kommen und zeigen wo die Äpfel wachsen....




du meinst wohl eher wo die pflaumen hinfallen...


----------



## tommytrialer (10. September 2005)

aktueler wetterbeicht bei mir daheim 10 km von schatthausen entfernt.
bewölkt aber doch noch so ca 20° warm. könnte regnen muss aber nicht


----------



## Benzman22 (11. September 2005)

war ne schöne session gestern auch wenn ich jetzt perversen muskelkater habe   na ja ihr fordert einen ja auch sehr..... bis dann

gruß Bastian


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2005)

jo war krass, das gelände is jedes mal aufs neue zu geil.
da is man als kleine city wurst echt zum teil mit der menge an spots überfordert, aba man wird motiviert und schafft neue rekorde (z.B. 250cm gap, wobei die zweite stufe noch n bissi höher war als die absprungstufe und riochtige stufen, keine runder mist oder sowas....) naja is nix weltbewegendes aba mich hats halt gefreut....
hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Flachzange  da war und euch was von seinem Können präsentiert hat?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Flachzange  da war und euch was von seinem Können präsentiert hat?



der is die 2,50m vom max bestimmt surge oder 180° ausm backhop gesprungen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. September 2005)

Hallo,wann kommt ihr mal nach Neuburg,unser Gelände ist nicht groß aber nicht schlecht. Würde mich freuen wenn ich maöl ein paar von euch sehen würde.
Gruss Peter


----------



## tommytrialer (11. September 2005)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,wann kommt ihr mal nach Neuburg,unser Gelände ist nicht groß aber nicht schlecht. Würde mich freuen wenn ich maöl ein paar von euch sehen würde.
> Gruss Peter




mmmhhhhh is leider ein bisschen weit....müsste man mal was überlegen zwecks fahrgemeinschaft oder so


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. September 2005)

Ja wäre super,Sebastian wollte eh mal kommen,und in ca.3Std wärt ihr da.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2005)

wie erwartet war flachzange nciht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (11. September 2005)

bei dem is der name wohl programm
der hat alle rekorde durchgelesen, überall noch 5cm draufgehaun und das reingestellt


----------



## Flachzange 007 (11. September 2005)

He Jungs immer locker bleiben. Wenn der Wetterbericht Regen zeigt dann fahre ich keine 6h nach Heidelberg um ein wenig im Wald zu hüpfen. Wie gesagt wenn einer was wissen will dann kann er gerne kommen und sich überzeugen lassen


----------



## Flachzange 007 (11. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wie erwartet war flachzange nciht da.




Ach ja Mister ich bin ein Held. Bei den 2,50m war der Höhenunterschied aber 80cm oder mehr weil sonst ist das ja ne Lachnummer ein 2,50m Gap


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Mister ich bin ein Held. Bei den 2,50m war der Höhenunterschied aber 80cm oder mehr weil sonst ist das ja ne Lachnummer ein 2,50m Gap



das is leider unmöglich du vollidiot,ich möcht dich hampelmann mal 80cm hoch springen sehen und dann noch über ne distanz von 2,50m,du bist sooo arm kunde.tja jetzt ises aufgeflogen,2.50m weit und 80cm hoch schafft keiner an der weltspitze,also schnauze halten du machst dich lächerlich


----------



## tommytrialer (11. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Mister ich bin ein Held. Bei den 2,50m war der Höhenunterschied aber 80cm oder mehr weil sonst ist das ja ne Lachnummer ein 2,50m Gap





es muss immer einen DUMMEN geben............dass es so ne flachzange ist wie du....da ist wenigstens der name programm


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. September 2005)

och leude er will euch doch nur provozieren...einfach gekonnt ignorieren


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2005)

hey flachzange.
hab ja geschrieben das es nciht die welt is, nur ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut, weils nen krasser sprung(für mich war) wenn du weiter kommst is doch cool, aba da musste dich ja nciht gleich drüber lustig machen, oder?
oder hast du schonmal jem. guten gesehn der sowas über jem. ablässt der schlechter is....sehr unsportlich sowas.
bitte etwas mehr feingefühl bei sowas.
wenn jem. sich freut 2m zu gappen, is doch cool, da lass ich keinen spruch ab.....denk ma drüber nach.....etwas mehr fairness bitte.


----------



## Flachzange 007 (11. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> das is leider unmöglich du vollidiot,ich möcht dich hampelmann mal 80cm hoch springen sehen und dann noch über ne distanz von 2,50m,du bist sooo arm kunde.tja jetzt ises aufgeflogen,2.50m weit und 80cm hoch schafft keiner an der weltspitze,also schnauze halten du machst dich lächerlich




Ja wenn du meinst du musst mich beleidigen dann bitte... Aber lass dir gesagt sein das Benito auch schon einen gap von 2,50m mit einem unterschied von 80cm gesprungen ist. Mit Anlauf ist das gute drin mein Freund... Es war ja nie die rede das es aus dem Stand ist oder???

Bleib einfach bei der Sache und werde nicht frech denn das bin ich auch nicht zu dir...


----------



## Flachzange 007 (11. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> hey flachzange.
> hab ja geschrieben das es nciht die welt is, nur ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut, weils nen krasser sprung(für mich war) wenn du weiter kommst is doch cool, aba da musste dich ja nciht gleich drüber lustig machen, oder?
> oder hast du schonmal jem. guten gesehn der sowas über jem. ablässt der schlechter is....sehr unsportlich sowas.
> bitte etwas mehr feingefühl bei sowas.
> wenn jem. sich freut 2m zu gappen, is doch cool, da lass ich keinen spruch ab.....denk ma drüber nach.....etwas mehr fairness bitte.




So war das nicht gemeint mein Freund, nur weil du so siegessicher hier schreibst das es klar war das ich nicht komme... ich weiss das 2,50m ne gute Leistung ist...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Mister ich bin ein Held. Bei den 2,50m war der Höhenunterschied aber 80cm oder mehr weil sonst ist das ja ne Lachnummer ein 2,50m Gap




Ich glaub jetzt kommen wir langsam ins Traumland. Glaub da will sich jemand 
nen Spaß erlauben. Also bis jetzt fand ich es lustig  Mach doch einfach mal ein Video oder paar Fotos als Beweis dann würde dich hier niemand mehr zutexten ausser es war alles Schei$$ was du hier erzählt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2005)

du kommst aus kiel, ne?
deswegen wars mir klar das du nciht kommst, weils einfach zu weit is für einen tag. ich hätte dich halt gerne mal fahren sehn. aba kiel is mir zu weit.
die 2,5m waren ausm stand, also ausm backhop.

und es war mir klar, weil ich dir deine rekorde auch cniht ganz glauben kann, aba das is ne andere sache, aba so wars ncih gemeint....

nciht immer das böse im menschen sehen....

Max

P.S. wie is dein richtiger name, wie lange fährst du schon, etc. erzähl doch mal was über dich....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wenn du meinst du musst mich beleidigen dann bitte... Aber lass dir gesagt sein das Benito auch schon einen gap von 2,50m mit einem unterschied von 80cm gesprungen ist. Mit Anlauf ist das gute drin mein Freund... Es war ja nie die rede das es aus dem Stand ist oder???
> 
> Bleib einfach bei der Sache und werde nicht frech denn das bin ich auch nicht zu dir...




mach vids von dem kram den du im eigene rekorde thread gepostest hast und ich nehm alles zurück und sprech dich nur noch mit gott an,vorher bist und bleibst du für michn spinner der aufmerksamkeit sucht.ende der diskussion.


----------



## Schevron (11. September 2005)

also damit jetzt keine fragen mehr aufkommen.
es waren 2,50m oder 2,55m, so um den dreh, von einer eisenbahnschwelle auf die andere (also kein Anlauf - Sprich vom HR-Stand aus)

der Höhenunterschied war so zw. 10-15cm schätz ich


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. September 2005)

aus dem stand is das verdammt krass! die 2,50m
mit anlauf wärs wiederum kein ding, da kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen dass der ros das noch auf 80cm macht aber statisch kannste das voll knicken! wenn man von gap spricht meint man im trial meistens aus stand, würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Benzman22 (12. September 2005)

...der Benito.....mit anlauf........ hör auf zu träumen Flachzange und lass die leute sich über ihre recorde freuen.

PS: Der Sprung sah übergeil aus Max. (und ich häts ja auch fast geschafft  )


----------



## biketrialer (12. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nciht immer das böse im menschen sehen....
> 
> 
> > die welt ist voller bösartigkeit.....!
> > toto


----------

